# DigitalOcean New York City 3



## D. Strout (Aug 19, 2014)

Overkill if you ask me, but DO has launched a _third_ NYC location. This one, at least, has IPv6. Blog post.

Thoughts?


----------



## yomero (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe they are getting full at the other NYC ones


----------



## splitice (Aug 19, 2014)

I cant see the problem with it, although I would prefer them to expand existing locations and bring features to those locations. I can see why they would want to build a new network though (no migration, interruptions etc). Perhaps they will use it as a proving ground before upgrading NYC1&2.

NYC2 has been pretty good for the past couple of years, aside from the early issues with their routers (there was a few days of intermittent issues). Obviously they have the demand for it or else they wouldn't be doing it


----------



## sv01 (Aug 19, 2014)

[OOT] DO Coupon

$10 coupon code *SHIPITFAST*

source : from ads


----------



## DaringHost (Aug 19, 2014)

It looks like NYC3 is actually located just outside of the city in New Jersey. In the blog post an employee linked: http://www.telx.com/data-center/new-jersey/


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 19, 2014)

@DaringHost Since you mentioned that the location was possibly in NJ, I did a traceroute to a DO NYC3 box I spun up. Pretty standard, except for this IP: 154.54.12.146. It was the fourth to last hop over Cogent, but its rDNS was set to telecomitalia.sjc04.atlas.cogentco.com. "SJC" to me would indicate San Jose, California, but this was Telecom Italia. But it was also the hop right before Cogent handed off to NTT. So I looked up the IP on bgp.he.net, and it's part of a /12 marked as "AfriNIC". Weird.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 19, 2014)

DaringHost said:


> It looks like NYC3 is actually located just outside of the city in New Jersey.


Well, at least it's not in Buffalo


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 19, 2014)

DaringHost said:


> It looks like NYC3 is actually located just outside of the city in New Jersey. In the blog post an employee linked: http://www.telx.com/data-center/new-jersey/


NYC1 is actually located in Newark, NJ too...ServerStack in Equinix



> DO has launched a _third_ NYC location


Color this NYer unimpressed with DO's NYC network. ..

pings:

Iniz 0.6ms

RamNode 0.75ms

HostVirtual 0.9ms

Choopa New Jersey 1.2ms

NFO servers NYC 1.6ms

DO NYC2 1.7ms


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> NYC1 is actually located in Newark, NJ too...ServerStack in Equinix
> 
> Color this NYer unimpressed with DO's NYC network. ..
> 
> ...


I'm in a Hotel in NYC right now.  This Hotel WiFi sucks butts.  

http://bgp.he.net/AS18566 (apparently service is provided by Design Communications Inc)

RamNode: average of 203 ms (50 ms when traced???)

I think it's the WiFi router being all whack.  City College of New York seems to have pretty decent WiFi but everything is filtered to the bones... SSH is impossible!


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 19, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> City College of New York seems to have pretty decent WiFi but everything is filtered to the bones... SSH is impossible!


VPN over port 443 - only way I could get around my old college's network.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 19, 2014)

Damn DO has some good jobs open. Check it out.

https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-engineer/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> VPN over port 443 - only way I could get around my old college's network.


Haha would be useful (especially since softether does this) but it's only for one more day (busy at that too).  Was just complaining about not having it working   Thanks though man!  I'll use it next time!


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 19, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha would be useful (especially since softether does this) but it's only for one more day (busy at that too).  Was just complaining about not having it working   Thanks though man!  I'll use it next time!


Next time just take your laptop and sit in front of 111 8 Ave and use Google's free wifi  (if security is a concern though..)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Next time just take your laptop and sit in front of 111 8 Ave and use Google's free wifi  (if security is a concern though..)


Haha last night I was walking around and ended up in front of that building.  Safe to say I took a few minutes to look at the building and remember all the VPSes and dedicated server I had there.  

I also took a picture of that building.

Also, haha, a VPN should take care of that shouldn't it?  Either way I'd probably VPN in, then start up my RDP.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 20, 2014)

Might have to try it out. Not really a fan of DO though, much prefer RamNode


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 20, 2014)

OSTKCabal said:


> Might have to try it out. Not really a fan of DO though, much prefer RamNode


Pros and cons to both. At the base level plan, DO provides more "bang for the buck"; on higher end plans it shifts towards RamNode. Really, though, the big advantage to DO is the hourly billing, allowing you to spin up a server quickly then destroy it whenever you want, and only be billed for the time you had it online. From what I've seen, RamNode might be thinking of something similar in the future, though, so eventually DO might be a thing of the past for me.

...Oh, and DO has a slight advantage in terms of locations (8 total, 5 unique), though RamNode counters that with IPv6 support in all locations.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 20, 2014)

DO wins since it's practicly free  I only spent $5 with them and have about $60 credit left.


----------

